# Focal PS 165 versus Focal PS 165F (2-way comps)



## Jee22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey everyone, recently had the Focal PS 165 pro series components installed and switched to the 165F expert series 2-way components. Haven't had a chance to install, but has anyone heard the difference between these two sets of speakers? The pro series didn't do it for me, granted I was sold on a cheap amp, am using the Factory HU, and don't have a sound processor. I'll be upgrading to a better amp and probably getting the bit ten in asap. Just wondering if this upgrade was worth it.


----------



## fade2blue (Feb 20, 2015)

I just installed a set of the Focal ISS 200 (8") in my car with an Alpine MRV amp with 50W to them. Did a left right comparison with the OEM speakers off the Alpine HU and the Focal sounded worse, much less bass and the tweeter had to be cut 12 db to even listen to it. I realize the door is not sealed but it was the same setup on both sides.


----------



## The Car Audio Chronicles (May 1, 2015)

Jee22 said:


> Hey everyone, recently had the Focal PS 165 pro series components installed and switched to the 165F expert series 2-way components. Haven't had a chance to install, but has anyone heard the difference between these two sets of speakers? The pro series didn't do it for me, granted I was sold on a cheap amp, am using the Factory HU, and don't have a sound processor. I'll be upgrading to a better amp and probably getting the bit ten in asap. Just wondering if this upgrade was worth it.


I listen to these speakers everyday. And while the ones you upgraded to definitely sound better, to me quite a bit better in the midrange and a little better in the highs, I don't understand why you would run that nice of a pair of speakers without HU or a processor. You need an HU/processor for those speakers, no doubt about it. Especially since you have a factory HU. If you need help picking out a HU/processor let me know. Whomever sold you those without a HU/processor was just looking to make a quick buck. They definitely didnt have your satisfaction in mind.


----------

